# Helping a Very Aggressive Jungle Python



## Rob Colbert (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, Well I decided to take on a challenge of acquiring a very aggressive Jungle Python. Approximately 4-5 years old.

I'm not really looking for the reasons why he could be aggressive, but more so on some of your tips on how you have calmed down an aggressive snake.

What methods you have tried with success.

I have some of my own but I'm very interested in your ideas out in our Awesome Community at Aussie Pythons

Regards Rob


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2019)

More experienced people can answer this for you m8, but as long as the snake feels safe half the battle is won, good luck


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 25, 2019)

Barry said:


> More experienced people can answer this for you m8, but as long as the snake feels safe half the battle is won, good luck



Thanks mate. I am yet to receive this Jungle.
It was on Gumtree for free and I just wanted to help.
I have handled snakes most of my adult life and am confident in working with aggressive snakes but it's always great to hear new methods.

Thanks again Barry


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 25, 2019)

I’ll just paste my message to someone about how I dealt with my aggressive female bredli Gamora. She was 3.5 years old when I got her, never handled, apparently bred twice already!!! and riddled with mites. Having to treat her for mites made her attitude even worse, but once she was mite-free, it was time to start calming her down.

Hook was a very important tool when taming Gamora. I started with rubbing my hands over it so my scent was on it, and letting Gamora sniff without touching her with it. I’d also talk to her very calmly while doing that. 
I’d also wear a hand towel next to my skin for a few hours, then put it in her enclosure to get her thoroughly used to my scent.
When I thought she’s familiar with the hook and my scent, I started lightly touching her with it. At first she’d freak out, thrash around and try to get away from it, but eventually she stopped reacting. Once she accepted the touch, I started running the hook down her back and sides. Again same reaction, waited until she stopped reacting. Then I started touching her with my hand, making sure her head was in a position where she couldn’t whip around and bite me. Slowly, always talking to her, blowing towards her so she knew it’s me, it is now at the point I stroke her, wrap my fingers around her and lift her, and she tolerates all of it without defensiveness or panic. This took months, though. 

Still won’t try to pick her up and take her out of the enclosure, but I’m working on it. She’ll probably never be as calm and relaxed to handle as my yearling Diamond and hatchling Jungle.


Sometimes I use the hook upside down just behind her head, just lightly touching, but so it forms a hoop behind her head and she can’t whip around. It’s loose enough that she can wriggle out backwards, but it slows her down so she can’t strike too fast.


Also with the aggressive snake, try feeding without your hand being anywhere near food. If I need to pick up the rat or mouse and wiggle it (sometimes she won’t strike otherwise) I use the tub lid as a shield, as it is partially transparent. I can see her but she can’t see me. I keep my hand behind the shield and hold the rat with the tongs, in front of the shield. That way if she strikes and misses, my hand is protected.


And tap on the glass or tub when you put the rat inside it. Few times I forgot to tap, and she was confused because she could smell it but the tapping cue was missing. When I remembered to tap, she’d know which direction the rat is. Tapping also makes the difference between feeding time and any other time, so never tap, and tell everyone not to tap, unless you’re gonna feed it.


The reason why I put a tub inside her enclosure to feed her is to make it easy to coax her in when I need to clean the enclosure. She’ll get in (sometimes needs a bit of coaxing), I put the lid on, take the tub out and clean in peace and stress-free. She also seems calm inside the tub and when I put her back in, usually she’ll take her sweet time to get out.

Hope this might give you some ideas.


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 25, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> I’ll just paste my message to someone about how I dealt with my aggressive female bredli Gamora. She was 3.5 years old when I got her, never handled, apparently bred twice already!!! and riddled with mites. Having to treat her for mites made her attitude even worse, but once she was mite-free, it was time to start calming her down.
> 
> Hook was a very important tool when taming Gamora. I started with rubbing my hands over it so my scent was on it, and letting Gamora sniff without touching her with it. I’d also talk to her very calmly while doing that.
> I’d also wear a hand towel next to my skin for a few hours, then put it in her enclosure to get her thoroughly used to my scent.
> ...



Thank you so much for your help and support. Your methods I will certainly put into practice and I look forward to working with my Jungle.

Thank you. 

Kind regards Rob Colbert


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 25, 2019)

This is a long video, but the last part with Gamora, you can see how effective tap training was with her.



This is the level we’re at now:



And this is what she does every time I touch her:


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 25, 2019)

I had an aggressive jungle, beautiful caramel but hated being touched, after months and months of being bitten I sold him. Problem solved


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 25, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> This is a long video, but the last part with Gamora, you can see how effective tap training was with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stick ur hand in front of snak and see what happens ;p bet she won't be as friendly then


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 25, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> I had an aggressive jungle, beautiful caramel but hated being touched, after months and months of being bitten I sold him. Problem solved



Absolutely classic answer. Logically correct.
[doublepost=1556180700,1556180537][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> Stick ur hand in front of snak and see what happens ;p bet she won't be as friendly then



Is this funny


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 25, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> Stick ur hand in front of snak and see what happens ;p bet she won't be as friendly then



I did with Cassandra, and I did it deliberately to see what she’s going to do. She could smell the mouse, so she struck, realised it’s my hand, put the brakes on and by the time she connected, it was a gentle touch with her nose.
She’s the only one I trust, as she’s never tagged me since I got her a year ago. Gamora bit, held and wrapped on the first day I got her.
Fingers crossed, Domino struck at me only once so far and it was a warning strike.


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 25, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> I did with Cassandra, and I did it deliberately to see what she’s going to do. She could smell the mouse, so she struck, realised it’s my hand, put the brakes on and by the time she connected, it was a gentle touch with her nose.
> She’s the only one I trust, as she’s never tagged me since I got her a year ago. Gamora bit, held and wrapped on the first day I got her.
> Fingers crossed, Domino struck at me only once so far and it was a warning strike.



Doing a great job. Thanks for your answers


----------

